# FS: Penn Warefare 30 ***SOLD***



## BeachBob

New, never used, loaded with 500 yards of 50# braid to an 80# mono shock leader. I removed and replaced the clicker with a Rocket Reels mono-mag to aid with casting. Ships in original box with all accessories.

*$50 plus shipping.... SOLD*


----------



## Garboman

I will take it Bob.

PM me with your contact information I will get you a Postal Money Order in the next few days via USPS

My Zip code is 20817 if you want to figure out the shipping cost.


----------



## BeachBob

Garboman said:


> I will take it Bob.
> 
> PM me with your contact information I will get you a Postal Money Order in the next few days via USPS
> 
> My Zip code is 20817 if you want to figure out the shipping cost.


So sorry, it was sold early this morning and I didn't get to update this ad.

BB.


----------

